# Seaching for the MRGC Syllabus



## carlvickers (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Folks..

Don't know if anyone can help me.. BUT.. i am looking for a copy of the Marine Radio General Certificate (MRGC).

I was formally a student of Fleetwood Nautical College in the UK, I have tried tp find a copy of the syllabus but it's all a bit old hat now!! so i'm struggling..

If anyone can help i would be very greatful

Thanks

Carl


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I can copy what it says inside my ticket if you like, or have you already got that?

John T.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

The syllabus is printed in the back of the Post Office Handbook for Radio Operators, 1975 edition and later.
It runs to 45 pages including about 10 pages of exam papers so a little long for scanning and posting.
Copies of the handbook sometimes come up on a well known internet auction site. There are plenty available on Abebooks from 60p upwards.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"I can copy what it says inside my ticket if you like, or have you already got that?"

I think Carl wants a genuine one.


----------



## carlvickers (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Guys

I still have my ticket.. but at the moment i am having trouble proving i am safe to work on electrical / electronic equipment. I am currently living in Australia so the MRGC doesn't seem to be well recognised here.. So i need to be able to prove i learnt about ohms law etc etc.. It's all about OH&S..

Cheers

Carl


----------



## carlvickers (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Guys 

I am following up on Kris's suggestion which sounds promising..

anymore ideas welcomed

thanks

Carl
._._.


----------



## carlvickers (Sep 13, 2009)

.... .. / --. ..- -.-- ... / - .... .- -. -.- ... / ..-. --- .-. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .... . .-.. .--. / ..-. --- ..- -. -.. / - .... .. ... / -- --- .-. ... . / - .-. .- -. ... .-.. .- - --- .-. / --- -. / - .... . / -. . -

http://morsecode.scphillips.com/jtranslator.html

set it to 20 words a minute.. didn't get anywhere near it.. obviously a bit rusty

cheers

Carl


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Carl, Where are you in Australia? In Queensland you have to get a Restricted Electrical Licence to just about any electrical work. I got one through the Distance Education mob (Monrovia) and it included a few days at Tech College. The exam isn't exactly a giveaway either. Check with the Electrical Trades authorities in your local state.

John T.


----------



## carlvickers (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi John.
I'm down in Melbourne, I have been looking to do a restricted licence the only thing i can find at the moment is the D licence. Is this the same as you're restricted licence? it allows you to disconnect and reconnect equipment but not make any changes to fixed wiring?

cheers

Carl


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Maybe the Australian Maritime College in Tasmania may be able to help, Carl.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

carlvickers said:


> Hi John.
> I'm down in Melbourne, I have been looking to do a restricted licence the only thing i can find at the moment is the D licence. Is this the same as you're restricted licence? it allows you to disconnect and reconnect equipment but not make any changes to fixed wiring?
> 
> cheers
> ...


That sounds about the same thing Carl. I did it years ago, but if became defunct when I stopped paying the annual fee (another government money grab). Each State seems to have its own rules.

I also got a Radio Trade Certificate years ago, through the Electrical Trades Gang. Had to take all my certificates and what not and have an interview. I realised that the bloke who was asking the questions had no idea what he was on about when it dawned on me that I too had been talking a load of crap. I passed with flying colours but never did do anything with it.

Good luck.

John T.


----------



## carlvickers (Sep 13, 2009)

Cheers Guys
I will be trying your ideas.. 
I can understand why we have to go through the process in the name of safety etc. But sometimes I wonder if this is just a self-perpetuating money go round or a bit of protectionism for the boys.. The training I received I reckon was second to non. As I'm sure you all know, you have to be very independent and occasionally inventive when out at sea so good training was highly important.. 
anyhow that's my gripe over with.. and what i'm left with is your great help and advice..

Thanks again for your suggestions.. please feel free to keep them coming.. i know there is an answer out there..

cheers

Carl


----------



## carlvickers (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Guys

Thanks all very much for your help..
I found the syllabus etc in the back of the radio operators handbook as told by Marconi Sahib.. thank you all very much. If anyone would like a copy i should be able to put it up on google docs. Just post a request


thanks


Carl


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

carlvickers said:


> .... .. / --. ..- -.-- ... / - .... .- -. -.- ... / ..-. --- .-. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .... . .-.. .--. / ..-. --- ..- -. -.. / - .... .. ... / -- --- .-. ... . / - .-. .- -. ... .-.. .- - --- .-. / --- -. / - .... . / -. . -
> 
> http://morsecode.scphillips.com/jtranslator.html
> 
> ...


I have my mobile phone set up to send the callers name in morse. 22wpm still seems quite reasonable.

John.


----------

